# 4th batch results



## WineYooper (Apr 10, 2011)

Just added 4 cups of sugar to five gallons of pee today and then sampled. Ooooh baby it is good. Used two bottles of lemon juice to start, with the normal other ingredients and a cranberry slurry from the last batch of wine. After the sg got to 1.005 added in a 32 oz. bottle of lime juice. This is less sugar than I have added in the past, usually I have blindly added in the six cups and it has been ok but the last batch I had added in a half gallon of Old Orchard 100% red raspberry juice and it seemed to be to sweet for my liking. This batch I did not add any juice to and the way this tastes I will not be adding any in. Wrote in my notes to try to duplicate this the next time. Oh by the way it does have a slight pink color in the glass from the slurry. Thanks again Lon for this gift to us!


----------



## twistedvine (Apr 12, 2011)

what exactly did you do this time that made it soo much better. Kind of hard to follow what you said.


----------



## Putterrr (Apr 15, 2011)

WineYooper said:


> Just added 4 cups of sugar to five gallons of pee today and then sampled. Ooooh baby it is good. Used two bottles of lemon juice to start, with the normal other ingredients and a cranberry slurry from the last batch of wine. After the sg got to 1.005 added in a 32 oz. bottle of lime juice. This is less sugar than I have added in the past, usually I have blindly added in the six cups and it has been ok but the last batch I had added in a half gallon of Old Orchard 100% red raspberry juice and it seemed to be to sweet for my liking. This batch I did not add any juice to and the way this tastes I will not be adding any in. Wrote in my notes to try to duplicate this the next time. Oh by the way it does have a slight pink color in the glass from the slurry. Thanks again Lon for this gift to us!



Did you add your raspberry juice after you added the sugar or in place of?


----------



## WineYooper (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry for not getting back, I was out of town for a week. The last batch I had added in the raspberry juice after it was all done fermenting and I was racking for the first time and I was also adding in the six cups of sugar per the recipe. This batch I did not add raspberry juice to and I cut the sugar addition down by two cups to 4 cups. I think the combination of the lemon and lime juice with the cranberry slurry did it all.


----------



## Putterrr (Apr 20, 2011)

When I added my juice consentrate after clearing, I added it first and then sugar to my taste. The juice contains its own sugar.

Cheers


----------



## Catfish (Apr 20, 2011)

Did the juice cloud up your cleared pee.


----------



## Putterrr (Apr 21, 2011)

the only one i have done so far is ocean spray cranberry cocktail. this one did not cloud up my cleared pee but gave it a deeper red colour.

i have a batch of lemon lime on the go now and i will be splitting it so i can try two flavours. to half i will be adding pulp free orange juice concentrate. i do expect that to cloud up. if so, i will add some pectic enzyme and see what happens. its still in the secondary so i'm patiently waiting (not) 

cheers


----------



## Griff (Apr 21, 2011)

Putterrr said:


> the only one i have done so far is ocean spray cranberry cocktail. this one did not cloud up my cleared pee but gave it a deeper red colour.
> 
> i have a batch of lemon lime on the go now and i will be splitting it so i can try two flavours. to half i will be adding pulp free orange juice concentrate. i do expect that to cloud up. if so, i will add some pectic enzyme and see what happens. its still in the secondary so i'm patiently waiting (not)
> 
> cheers



If your planning on using the concentrates to backsweeten, I would advise you to add a few teaspoons to some pee in a glass first. We did that yesterday, and boy are we glad we did or we would have ruined a bunch of our pee. We tried back sweetening a glass with some Welch's Passion Fruit juice and it was nasty tasting. We didn't like the Strawberry Breeze either. But the Cranberry conc. was delicious in the pee. However the Lemon/lime Pee has been our most popular so far with everyone.


----------



## Putterrr (Apr 22, 2011)

thx griff

i will try in a glass first but i think OJ will be fine since it is 100% juice concentrate


----------

